# xfce - not wake again



## htutt (Oct 4, 2011)

HI,
My laptop have FreeBSD release 8.0 and xfce4 running. The problem is that I couldn't wake my laptop up after the system was sleeping. I pressed "space bar", "escape key" and all possible keys on my keyboards, but nothing. Then I had to press Laptop Power Button to shudown.
Please tell me how to solve it and to configure my power manager setting.
Maybe if similar kind of question had been posted on this forum, please redirect me to.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2011)

On pretty much all my laptops I have to press the power button to wake it up.


----------



## htutt (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi SirDice,
I tried that also. But after sleeping, when I press the power button which is blinking LED red, only being normal green LED, then, not going back to normal operating. After that, I have to shut it down by pressing the power button for some seconds. To use notebook, I have to re-press power button again and the system rebooting from the start. I don't know why.
Thank you for your reply.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2011)

Does this also happen when X isn't running?


----------



## aragon (Oct 5, 2011)

Laptop suspension doesn't work on all hardware.  It's probably safe to say it only works on some hardware.

It certainly doesn't work on my Dell.  I recall reading of good experiences from HP owners...


----------



## htutt (Oct 8, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Does this also happen when X isn't running?



No, it isn't happened when X isn't running.
Today I removed xscreensaver and I gave Lock Screen when going for suspend/hibernate in Extension of xfce power manager. And I waited and look at it. Unbelievable, it works.
I'm not sure the lock screen where it come from without having xscreensaver. But I found out the power LED from the laptop was not going to Blinking RED. But it's fine now with like that. 
I don't know if that is the right way or not.
Thank you, SirDice.


----------



## htutt (Oct 8, 2011)

aragon said:
			
		

> Laptop suspension doesn't work on all hardware.  It's probably safe to say it only works on some hardware.
> 
> It certainly doesn't work on my Dell.  I recall reading of good experiences from HP owners...


Hi aragon,
Maybe my laptop also is in that doesn't work lists. It is old and low-end as well.
Thank you for your tips.


----------

